
This commit has 6225 parents - ward
https://github.com/octocat/Spoon-Knife/commit/6f6cd22bdd596b4d80171a6e6f674afd8b67c7a0
======
ward
This uses the so called "octopus" merge strategy in git as described at
[https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
merge.h...](https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
merge.html#_merge_strategies)

